# Please help.



## Ellis1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello, I am in the process of knitting a babys jacket and tbere is one bit I dont understand cannot find an explanation for. It goes "cast off in rib working three rows below into 6th and every foll 6th st to give scalloped edge". I have read it and reread it and it still sounds like gobbledegoop. HElP


----------



## jelun (Jan 26, 2011)

I am no expert, for sure, it sounds as if in order to form a scalloped edge you need to knit (if it is the 6th stitch probably a purl, really) the sixth stitch into the corresponding stitch 3 rows below the current row. Or just dispense with the scallop unless that really MAKES the jacket. 
Best of luck!



Ellis1967 said:


> Hello, I am in the process of knitting a babys jacket and tbere is one bit I dont understand cannot find an explanation for. It goes "cast off in rib working three rows below into 6th and every foll 6th st to give scalloped edge". I have read it and reread it and it still sounds like gobbledegoop. HElP


----------



## dianm (Jun 4, 2011)

My only advice for this is to get some scrap yarn and knit a few rows(10 or so) on about 50 stitches, that gives you one on either end and a 6 stitch repeat to try out the pattern stitich . After you have knitted the 10 or so rows start the pattern and see how it works out. This gives you a chance to try out all different ways you think it should be done and not mess up your orignal work....I have been knitting about 60yrs and still do that when I run into a new technique.These directions read different enough that I most likely would do a test square. After you do it and see what you are doing it will make sense.


----------



## Ellis1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks guys. Both sage pieces of advice.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

cast off in ribbing while counting. when you get to the 6th stitch count 3 rows below and cast that stitch off. cast off as usual again and count. when you get to the 6th stitch count 3 rows below it and cast off. continue doing it this way to the end. you are making it harder than it is.


----------



## Lidlamzdiv (Jan 27, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> cast off in ribbing while counting. when you get to the 6th stitch count 3 rows below and cast that stitch off. cast off as usual again and count. when you get to the 6th stitch count 3 rows below it and cast off. continue doing it this way to the end. you are making it harder than it is.


I can't picture it. How do you cast off a stitch 3 rows below? the stitch is already completed.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

To cast off 3 rows below, insert your needle tip into the stitch 3 rows below, wrap tip with working yarn, pull thru the stitch. This is where you let the stitch on the left needle drop off. This will unravel the 2 rows down, and make a tuck stitch in the cast off. 

Very pretty edge.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ellis1967 said:


> Hello, I am in the process of knitting a babys jacket and tbere is one bit I dont understand cannot find an explanation for. It goes "cast off in rib working three rows below into 6th and every foll 6th st to give scalloped edge". I have read it and reread it and it still sounds like gobbledegoop. HElP


Where in the world did you find this pattern at? China? I got cross eye just reading it..


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Cathy47 [ I got cross eye just reading it.. [/quote]

Me too Cathy47 but I think BoBeau got it. I will save her instructions and see what I can do with it. Might be fun. I spent so many years learning not to drop stitches when I should have been learning when to drop stitches. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

BoBeau gave a marvelous answer. I would never have figured that one out.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

okay...is there a video showing how to do this anywhere???i am a visual learner,,, and i have been wondering how to do those pretty scalloped edges


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Cathryn 2ed said:


> Cathy47 [ I got cross eye just reading it..


Me too Cathy47 but I think BoBeau got it. I will save her instructions and see what I can do with it. Might be fun. I spent so many years learning not to drop stitches when I should have been learning when to drop stitches. Have a great day everyone.[/quote]

:thumbup:


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

BoBeau said:


> To cast off 3 rows below, insert your needle tip into the stitch 3 rows below, wrap tip with working yarn, pull thru the stitch. This is where you let the stitch on the left needle drop off. This will unravel the 2 rows down, and make a tuck stitch in the cast off.
> 
> Very pretty edge.


Oh, so you stand on your head to do this one?

:shock: :!: ..well thats out I'll fall on my fanny and cause an earthquake.


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

I think what this means knit the stitch 6rows down, thus giving a scollopped edge as this stitch pulls the work up on that stitch. I have done this on two rows down but not six


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

thank you BoBeau for the info.It gave us more of a visual into what was to be accomplished


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> BoBeau said:
> 
> 
> > To cast off 3 rows below, insert your needle tip into the stitch 3 rows below, wrap tip with working yarn, pull thru the stitch. This is where you let the stitch on the left needle drop off. This will unravel the 2 rows down, and make a tuck stitch in the cast off.
> ...


 Oh, you gave me a good laugh. Love to laugh and love this forum. Thanks chuckle, chuckle, chucklel, lol


----------



## Leya (May 3, 2011)

Ellis

Here is a video of one method of knitting scallop edge.





Does it help?


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes. This seems to be like the "knit one below" technique which is illustrated on the web. Except instead of knitting one below you are knitting one 3 stitches below. After you have knitted up that stitch the original stitch on the needle is dropped. This will draw up the knitting at intervals resulting in a scalloped edge.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

BoBeau said:


> To cast off 3 rows below, insert your needle tip into the stitch 3 rows below, wrap tip with working yarn, pull thru the stitch. This is where you let the stitch on the left needle drop off. This will unravel the 2 rows down, and make a tuck stitch in the cast off.
> 
> Very pretty edge.


Very cool- have to try that one. It reminds me of the butterflys on a hat from knots of love. I made it for my charity knitting group and they are right, it's not hard - after you get started. but that first one was puzzling until I tried it several ways and the light dawned.. It is the beaded bow pattern on this page:
http://www.knotsoflove.org/resources/patterns/


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Leya said:


> Ellis
> 
> Here is a video of one method of knitting scallop edge.
> 
> ...


thx for this :!: :thumbup:


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Ellis1967 said:


> Hello, I am in the process of knitting a babys jacket and tbere is one bit I dont understand cannot find an explanation for. It goes "cast off in rib working three rows below into 6th and every foll 6th st to give scalloped edge". I have read it and reread it and it still sounds like gobbledegoop. HElP


TUTE FOR THIS (I think).

This picture is upside down to me. The Cast-Off row pictured in a different color and shows how the stitch looks when it is done a few rows below.

http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/stitches/slipstedging.htm


----------



## nymboida (Mar 20, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> cast off in ribbing while counting. when you get to the 6th stitch count 3 rows below and cast that stitch off. cast off as usual again and count. when you get to the 6th stitch count 3 rows below it and cast off. continue doing it this way to the end. you are making it harder than it is.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Actually the little Tute I posted is showing how to scallop the hem at the _beginning_ of the project but picture shows how it will look on both ends if it is also cast off in this pattern.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

ok, I did a little bit of knitting, and tried this.
See if this looks like the scallop edge in your pattern.
ps. I like the first video for the shell type slip stitch
only stood on my head while taking pics :thumbup:


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

sounds almost like you have a machine knitting pattern. we used to knit, then transfer one stitch every third (hand knit, k1, yo, etc) then next three or four rows, k1,p1 then bo picking up the stitches along the stockinette about 3 rows above the k1, yo row. when finished and blocked it should be a little thicker but lay flat


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

This pattern has no YO, they are similar to slipped sts, called tuck stitch pattern.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

awesome!


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

If you have not reached the final row yet, try this:

Work a row making holes on every 5th & 6th stitches (k 2 tog, yarn over).
Then do 3 or 5 rows stocking stitch.
Then cast off loosely.
Fold the work at the 'holey' row, and stitch the cast-off row so that the picot edge shows.

You will need to do an odd number of rows so that the cast-off will be done on a knit row.

Something like this can also be done at the beginning of work, omitting the usual ribbing.


Grosvenor, Australia


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Leya said:


> Ellis
> 
> Here is a video of one method of knitting scallop edge.
> 
> ...


Oh, how I wish there had been this forum when I was a new knitter! This is a wonderful video and I would never have known how to do this if I had only a pattern instruction! Really appreciate you wonderful ladies.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

wow...I would love to see a visual of that cast off scallop edge...any clues?
Sounds very pretty.

Camilla


BoBeau said:


> To cast off 3 rows below, insert your needle tip into the stitch 3 rows below, wrap tip with working yarn, pull thru the stitch. This is where you let the stitch on the left needle drop off. This will unravel the 2 rows down, and make a tuck stitch in the cast off.
> 
> Very pretty edge.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Camilla, scroll up a bit on this page. I took pictures and posted them.

OOPS, this post landed on page 3. Look on the middle of page 2


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you so much BoBeau...now if you would make us a video? LOL j/k

Camilla



BoBeau said:


> ok, I did a little bit of knitting, and tried this.
> See if this looks like the scallop edge in your pattern.
> ps. I like the first video for the shell type slip stitch
> only stood on my head while taking pics :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

BoBeau - that is what I was going to tell her also but I didn't know this was called a tuck stitch. A picture is always worth a thousand words, as you just proved again. Thanks - and how did you get so smart????? Oh, I know. It's because you are a Michigander. Guess I've been gone too too long...


----------



## Jamb (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow thanks had the same problem with my pattern followed bos instructions and looks great
Thank you x


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

This is brilliant thank you so very much.


----------



## Adah (Apr 24, 2016)

Yes - this is exactly what I did and it looks really nice! 
THANK YOU!


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

Ellis1967 said:


> Hello, I am in the process of knitting a babys jacket and tbere is one bit I dont understand cannot find an explanation for. It goes "cast off in rib working three rows below into 6th and every foll 6th st to give scalloped edge". I have read it and reread it and it still sounds like gobbledegoop. HElP


Can I ask what the pattern is, sounds quite nice one to knit. Thanks


----------

